# Manchester



## NickR

Where can I get a good flat white and a decent sandwich in central Manchester?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

North Tea Power - Tib St

Takk - Tariff St

Grindsmiths - Deansgate


----------



## NickR

Great stuff, many thanks


----------



## rmcgandara

pop in at Takk and say Hello


----------



## Jack-Jones

ManCoCo Bottom end of Deansgate. 84 Hewitt Street M15 4GB.


----------



## NickR

Visited Takk. Impressed.


----------



## rmcgandara

did you came in today? you shouldve said hello. I was the bloke hiding his hair with a fancy hat


----------



## koi

Popping down to Manchester for a couple of days next week, any places I need to check out for my caffeine fix


----------



## Liam

North tea power and Grindsmiths are great suggestions. Grindsmiths is definitely my fav in Manchester.

I had a Chemex at Foundation in the Northern Quarter last weekend that was very good. They were serving Origin coffee.

There is also Coffee and social affairs (think that's what it's called) open near Piccadilly gardens. Not been there yet since it's only open Monday to Friday during the day.

If I think of anymore I'll let you know.


----------



## Mrboots2u

koi said:


> Popping down to Manchester for a couple of days next week, any places I need to check out for my caffeine fix


You have the wonderful Atkinsons , with a ton of choices of filter and espresso, and in the food hall some fantastic food , too much yummy goodness to choose from. I wouldn't miss it. Beyond that, Takk and Northern Tea Power are worth checking too.


----------



## koi

Thanks for the recommendations plenty there to keep me going


----------



## spoxehub

Rapha on St Anns Square. Allpress coffee, good sandwiches.

And there's always cycling on TV.

EDIT: Pot Kettle Black I've heard good stuff about but not been in yet. For clarity, I'm an RCC member so get my coffee free at Rapha so it's hard to look past the place!


----------



## kennyboy993

Meeting someone today in one of these as yet to be suggested - anyone know of one which has a good decaf offering?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Takk, North Tea Power, Foundation - all close together in the Northern quarter - one should do decaf. Grindsmiths on Deansgate is worth a punt.


----------



## kennyboy993

Thanks Patrick


----------



## Mrboots2u

My partner likes the decaf at mackie mayor's. I can vouch for it as never dronk the stuff.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The filter section at atkinsons is good via sp9. Give that a go instead.


----------



## koi

Buzzing after my little coffee tour, never spent much time in the city before and it's such a nice place.

Would say North tea power my favorite of the trip, milk was textured beautifully and had a nice toastie to go with it.


----------



## Jony

Will be in Manchester on the 18th this month. so takk then? I am in and around Piccadilly. Don't arrive until 17.00/18.00


----------



## The Systemic Kid

North Tea Power - Tibb St - HasBean

Takk - Tariff St - Nordic style - courtesy Clifton Coffee, Bristol

Foundation - Edge St - Origin

All within a few hundred yards of each other and not far from Piccadilly.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mackie Mayors for food and coffee - coffee wise - Atkinsons and Wolf House , both doing really nice espresso and filter.

Food offerings are superb from the stalls.

North Tea Power were a square mile cafe last time I went in.

Foundation I find a little sterile and cold and the least good coffee wise. I am not a fan of Origin though.

Takk is always good.

Idle Hands on Dale Street is worth trying too.


----------



## Jony

Ok will have to be North Tea power and Mackie mayor. As they are both open after 18.00 plus with in touching distance of the the Travelodge


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jony said:


> Ok will have to be North Tea power and Mackie mayor. As they are both open after 18.00 plus with in touching distance of the the Travelodge


Atkinson have cuppings there and i think they may have a Barista Hustle superlatives on filter at mo.

Worth checking their instagram

https://www.instagram.com/atkinsons.coffee/


----------



## Jony

Mrboots2u said:


> Atkinson have cuppings there and i think they may have a Barista Hustle superlatives on filter at mo.
> 
> Worth checking their instagram
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/atkinsons.coffee/


Cheers.


----------



## Jony

Boo Hoo on Mackie Mayor not open Mondays,haha


----------



## Jony

Ok idle hands was the winner, hands down,haha NTP didn't really like it.


----------



## aaroncornish

Idle Hands is very good. So glad they finally managed to get settled into a permanent shop


----------



## Dylan

I haven't been to NTP for a while, too light and fruity for my tastes mostly - but will be up many peoples alley.


----------



## MrOrk

Has anyone been to Hampton & Vouis by the town hall? Not seen it mentioned.

Also there is a tiny grindsmiths 'pod' in the NW lovely

hello btw


----------



## dan1502

+1 for Idle Hands. Ancoats Coffee Co good too.


----------



## timmy

I've had some fantastic flat whites in Federal (Antipodean), food is excellent to.


----------



## itn

Hey guys staying in Manchester for a couple of days..any new coffee places to try out staying at the Radison Edwardian,.

Mo

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Plenty. have little forum search, I have mentioned a few


----------



## The Systemic Kid

itn said:


> Hey guys staying in Manchester for a couple of days..any new coffee places to try out staying at the Radison Edwardian,.
> 
> Mo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 Head over to the Northern Quarter. Idle Hands on Dale St is a must. Round the corner is Takk on Tariff St - great coffee and food. Nearby is Northern Tea Power on Tibb St - offering well made Hasbean coffees. If you want to be uber trendy - check out Foundation just off Dale St - offering Origin coffee. Big place, lots of choice but quality control, coffee-wise, not up there with the other three.


----------



## Jony

Back my go to.


----------



## Veloracer94

Can't really beat Coffee Fix in Gatley for a good brew


----------



## ronsil

Double endorse your comment about Coffeefix in Gatley.

All types of coffee they serve are really excellent and the food is nice as well.

Just be careful don't trip over the bikes.


----------



## Nod

The Systemic Kid said:


> Head over to the Northern Quarter. Idle Hands on Dale St is a must. Round the corner is Takk on Tariff St - great coffee and food. Nearby is Northern Tea Power on Tibb St - offering well made Hasbean coffees. If you want to be uber trendy - check out Foundation just off Dale St - offering Origin coffee. Big place, lots of choice but quality control, coffee-wise, not up there with the other three.


Hey I am up in Manchester for 2 days staying near Piccadilly. Going to check these recommendations above out and mrboots2u has previously recommended atkinsons. Is that Mackie Major? Is this still good?


----------



## Jony

Yes, I went to Idle hands on Monday was not pleased I complained as you do, I asked for pour over 3 mins later he came over with it, I give a few minutes to see if he was taking the piss nope, I said I asked for pour over and he took it out the brewer not pleased at all, said I off and not drinking it said he would re do it, should of done it first time round then. Well the others are dearer he said and! so I told him I'm not skint.


----------



## Nod

I took a gamble and went to idle hands for breakfast. Had a nice flat white and delicious overnight oats. Then went to atkinsons at mackie major and had a long black yirg. It was really good. I think from a coffee perspective atkinsons is taking things more seriously. Limited food menu and the baristas looked on it. I understand Jony's feel after idle hands. They were not very friendly and defiantly did not seem onto it and passionate like the atkinsons folk. The flat white was decent though and they had a choice of a kiss the hippo blend or a craft house Tanzania. By Plymouth standards it was good.


----------



## Jony

Thanks is that near salford.

Popped in Takk last week, pour over excellent better service than round the corner. the Girls were just nice which makes it better.


----------



## Hightower

Idle Hands ❤


----------



## Jony

OK back in Manchester 4 days anybody want to meet for coffee put a name and face to the mug 😂☕😎🤔.

Piccadilly I'm at. ☕


----------



## Blue_Cafe

A lovely spot. :good:


----------



## Jony

Got confused last time wasn't actually in Takk 😜was in North Tea Power, went back earlier looks pretty bare hope they survive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

NTP was one of the first third wave shops to open in Manchester. Would be very sad if it went under. Tough times.


----------



## mirkl

My go-to near the office is Fig & Sparrow (Oldham St) - think they use locally roasted Grindsmith beans.

Also a +1 for Foundation (Lever St), Ancoats Coffee Co (Redhill St) and Atkinsons (Mackie Mayors).

Spoilt for choice in the NQ.


----------



## Nicd

Any one venturing further south to Trafford and beyond should definitely check out Grapefruit just outside Sale Tram stop. Amazing selection of beans, great filter and espresso, wonderful chat and a nice vibe. It's only a hatch right now but it's so with a visit!


----------



## Jony

Next time in the area I will jump on the tram then and try it out.


----------



## mirkl

Nicd said:


> Any one venturing further south to Trafford and beyond should definitely check out Grapefruit just outside Sale Tram stop. Amazing selection of beans, great filter and espresso, wonderful chat and a nice vibe. It's only a hatch right now but it's so with a visit!


 I will certainly check this out, living in Sale myself! Had wrongfully assumed it was another of those generic suburban coffee shops that we seem to have a few of down here.


----------



## Nicd

mirkl said:


> I will certainly check this out, living in Sale myself! Had wrongfully assumed it was another of those generic suburban coffee shops that we seem to have a few of down here.


 Sale is full of those and, worst of all, people do go to them too. Grapefruit is a refreshing change and pleased it is finding ways to adjust and thrive!


----------



## Jony

Right I'm back again NTP in the morning or Takk. Then free tram ride to sale😎🤣🤣


----------



## Jony

I know I said I wouldn't come back. Let's hope it tastes good.


----------



## stockportman

Little shout out to B'spoke coffee next to Heaton Chapel train station. It's in a small hut, but Nick makes great coffee.

Note also Grindsmiths has a second place in MediaCityUK if you're over that way


----------



## Jony

Will do, idle hands and most was shut today. Next time I'm up will try some others out.


----------



## Shears1

Throwing Siop Shop in NQ & Passion Fruit Roasters in Chorlton in the mix for recommendations, don't think they've been mentioned yet


----------



## RichC

ronsil said:


> Double endorse your comment about Coffeefix in Gatley.
> 
> All types of coffee they serve are really excellent and the food is nice as well.
> 
> Just be careful don't trip over the bikes.


 I have lived in Gatley for over two years now and still not made it there. If anything it's a little too close to home.


----------



## smidster09

Takk
Pot Kettle Black
Grindsmiths
The Anchor (just outside town close to hospital although I hear they are moving)
ManCoCo (Hidden away near to HOME)

Some of my faves there.


----------



## jimmyuk81

Really enjoyed catching up on all these suggestions, not been into central Manchester for over a year 'cos COVID but looking forward to trying some of them when I can! 🙂

In the meantime further afield I can highly recommend Feed General Store in Heaton Chapel. Had a fantastic flat white from there a few weeks back.


----------



## Dusk

I discovered ManCoCo last week, good coffee from the cafe and treated myself to some Hunda Oli beans which I'm very much enjoying at home. It's well hidden if you don't know where to find it and has the roastery alongside the cafe which is fun if you're nosey


----------

